# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Can you have a tame adult beauty snake?

## Tyler Lawrence

Can you have a tame adult taiwanese beauty snake? If you hold it from a young age.

----------


## mamaodie

> Can you have a tame adult taiwanese beauty snake? If you hold it from a young age.


I don't see that it's impossible. Lots of patience and gentle handling while they're growing. Of course some temperaments will stick harder than others. It's all defensive behavior. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Tyler Lawrence (02-06-2018)

----------


## Roman

I suppose it really depends on the individual snake. The male I kept for 19 years became calm enough after some months to do the necessary maintenance in the enclosure without getting bitten (too often), you could even tap him if he was in the way and would move away. Getting him out of the enclosure sometimes provoked some defensive display and the occasional bite, but as most snakes if you had him out he would calm down.

  However, I was never really sure about his reactions, he would try to bite in situations he usually would just sit and watch me, so he was more unpredictable as a lot of other snakes I keep.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Absolutely! If you start with a baby and handle it enough, it can be just as tame as anything else. Im sure it would take a lot of work almost daily to get an adult tamed down if its not used to being handled, but Im sure that can be done as well. 

These photos are from when I first got Nova for my birthday in May of 2017. She hatched April 28th 2017.  You can see shes been handled regularly since she was 2 weeks old.  She is brought to our local expo as well. This helps her get used to other people. Beauty snakes are smart. In my opinion they show the type of intelligence and hyper vigilance that retics show. Yes they are fast and very sensitive to fast movements, but with patience and consistency, they absolutely can be tame and comfortable with you! 

At no point was her head being restrained. She calms down a few minutes after being taken out, and will just sit with you and let pet her head. 















https://youtu.be/btwoNeZF_1k





Sent from a distant planet in a faraway galaxy

----------

_Alicia_ (03-08-2018),_BR8080_ (02-09-2018),C.Marie (02-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-09-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2018),Tyler Lawrence (02-09-2018)

----------


## BR8080

> Absolutely! If you start with a baby and handle it enough, it can be just as tame as anything else. I’m sure it would take a lot of work almost daily to get an adult tamed down if it’s not used to being handled, but I’m sure that can be done as well. 
> 
> These photos are from when I first got Nova for my birthday in May of 2017. She hatched April 28th 2017.  You can see she’s been handled regularly since she was 2 weeks old.  She is brought to our local expo as well. This helps her get used to other people. Beauty snakes are smart. In my opinion they show the type of intelligence and hyper vigilance that retics show. Yes they are fast and very sensitive to fast movements, but with patience and consistency, they absolutely can be tame and comfortable with you! 
> 
> At no point was her head being restrained. She calms down a few minutes after being taken out, and will just sit with you and let pet her head. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well - He IS the reptile whisperer LOL

----------

Tyler Lawrence (02-09-2018)

----------


## CharlotteCerise

I got mine as yearling and she was definitely more feisty than she is now. Regular, short handling sessions that end on a good note have helped immensely. I think with time she'll become more tame. Just keep every interaction positive. Short and sweet. I think if you get a hatchling you'll have more luck with it.

----------

Tyler Lawrence (03-07-2018)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I wanted to resurrect this thread to show some more photos of our little Nova. She is now one year old and will calm down and sit in my lap fairly quickly. She will also do it with Chris and allow him to gently rub her head while she sits there. Proof that regular and proper handling can make even the Asian rats a calm pet! 








Sent from a distant planet in a faraway galaxy

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-05-2018),_Reinz_ (04-05-2018),Tyler Lawrence (04-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'll say yes...I used to have (& raise) some Taiwan beauty rat snakes, they were quite handle-able without biting.  They are active snakes though :Taz:  so you don't want to over-restrain them, & when you approach them, make sure they know you aren't bringing food.  Actually, I'm mostly a "rat snake person"...all kinds.  Some are much calmer than others, but I guess that's what I like most about them- their enthusiasm & activity level.   They're not boring... :Cool:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Neal

I've seen a tame one before, I'm sure it varies individual to individual, but with time and effort and getting at a young age then I don't see why you couldn't.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-25-2018)

----------

